# Found the handiest little Firefox add on for Youtube



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

It lets you download Youtube videos to save on your hd, then I move them from there to a disk or whatever. It puts a download "button" or a place underneath the video box so that all you do is click on it. It shows how big the download will be in MB and if it can be downloaded in more than one format. Easiest thing in the world.

https://github.com/gantt/downloadyoutube

May not be news to some of you guys, but it is a big deal to me. I spent some time this morning trying to see how to do this, and found it.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been using clip converter. Of all the ones I have tried, I like this the best. Very easy to down load movies and save to the hard drive for recording to DVD later on.

http://www.clipconverter.cc/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice, I went to that URL and saw where I could "install the script". Is that the right hyperlink you are talking about. If so, how does it get added to firefox? (As you can see computer technicalities are very difficult for me to understand. Also I only have this one "old" computer, a windows XP, so I sure don't want to mess it up, which makes me cautious about whatever I download/install.)

Frank, I looked at your URL too. Since I've been able to download (many but not all, which is confusing) MP4 videos, the wording on this URL is confusing to me as to how to get and use it. 

I actually started a thread about downloading youtube videos in this same forum and thought I had it all figured out. Then just yesterday discovered I'm having the same problems in that some of what I had been downloading easily told me I needed a "convertor" to download. (I'm rather scared to download what I'm not understanding; so I did not download the convertor.  )

I kind of feel like I'm trying to jump off a hughe rock without anywhere safe to land.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Following because like motdaugrnds above, I don't really understand enough to differentiate doing the right thing from doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey yall, I just grabbed it off the list Firefox has for it: 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-youtube/?src=cb-dl-mostpopular

I don't know anything about scripts. 

Click on the green box to install it and that is all you do. When you go to a youtube video, look under it for "download" along with some other new options that this little thing puts in. Click download and indicate where you want it to go to, and that's it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Alice. I got it added to Firefox.  Later this week I'll see how it affects my downloads.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I have used pwnyoutube for a number of years and it works great.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just tried to download a youtube video from "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfhO8ZcOi3I" and still it will not download. Can anyone help? I really have no idea why some of those episodes can be saved on my computer and some cannot.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> I just tried to download a youtube video from "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfhO8ZcOi3I" and still it will not download. Can anyone help? I really have no idea why some of those episodes can be saved on my computer and some cannot.


Here are some choices:

http://deturl.com/www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfhO8ZcOi3I


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW annsni, I sure wish I understood that page. It looks like it would be able to help me.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> WOW annsni, I sure wish I understood that page. It looks like it would be able to help me.


Where it says " Download this video as FLV or MP4 files", click on SaveFrom. It will bring you to another window and will have a download button for you to download it onto your computer.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That other window recommends I "install" the "savefrom.net" helper. ??

I did NOT install this; but clicked the "download as .mp4". It immediately started downloading; however, it gave me no option of choosing where it was to be placed on my computer. After it completed the download, that file *automatically* started playing on my VLC player. I did a search for the file's name on my PC and cannot find it anywhere. I really like better control of what I put on my computer than this. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> That other window recommends I "install" the "savefrom.net" helper. ??
> 
> I did NOT install this; but clicked the "download as .mp4". It immediately started downloading; however, it gave me no option of choosing where it was to be placed on my computer. After it completed the download, that file *automatically* started playing on my VLC player. I did a search for the file's name on my PC and cannot find it anywhere. I really like better control of what I put on my computer than this. What did I do wrong?


Did you check your downloads folder? That's where it always goes for me.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Where can I find my "downloads" folder? I've looked under my "programs" > VideoLAN folders" and it is nowhere in there. I've looked under "Documents & Settings > Starr > dwhelper" and it is nowhere in there either. I don't see any "downloads" folder; and my "search" did not turn it up anywhere. I also looked under "Starr > My Documents > Downloads" and it isn't there either. Any ideas?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It sounds like you are on a PC. I only know Macs where it always puts it in the downloads folder and then you grab it from there. Not sure - maybe PCs don't have a download folder??

Try it again but can you right click the link and do "save as"?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

On Firefox look up at the top of the screen under "Tools," that is where downloads go.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice I just looked on firefox under "tools" and there is nothing showing in the "downloads".


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Look in documents or pictures. Have you ever clicked on anything to direct all your downloads to any certain place? I have mine set up to just go to pictures. Then, I take and put it where I want it. 

Have you clicked on "Start" down in the left corner and run a search for that file?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice, "yes" to all your questions, including the "search". It appears the one video that actually downloaded and automatically started playing disappeared as soon as it was closed. I'm really stumped as to why some of the .mp4 and .flv files can be downloaded and "saved" where I want them and why some cannot.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't understand it either. I downloaded three this morning to my hard drive, then clicked and dragged them to a cd to save. 

Something is missing I guess, maybe one of the pro's here will chime in directly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice, I went back to your initial post and clicked that URL, i.e. "https://github.com/gantt/downloadyoutube" 

I did not see where anything could be "downloaded" however I did find where it stated "install this script". I did that, saving the file to my desktop. This is what I got. How is that suppose to help me?


https://github.com/gantt/downloadyoutube


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, gee, I can't help you there, I don't have a clue. I can't figure out why you are having so much trouble with this. It was so simple, I thought. Something is not working right, it is obvious. I wish I could help, but my knowledge is limited, too. 

I didn't install it from that page, I got it from the Firefox list of add ons. 

See if one of the guys, Nevada, maybe can help you. He is smart and good to help.

Sorry for all the trouble. I thought I was helping, and hate that it is not working.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't been able to get it to work either. I'm running Win 7. I'd love to be able to download some videos to watch off-line, so if any computer geeks are following this thread, it would be lovely if you could assist.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Belfrybat said:


> I haven't been able to get it to work either. I'm running Win 7. I'd love to be able to download some videos to watch off-line, so if any computer geeks are following this thread, it would be lovely if you could assist.


I'll be the wiseguy and say "Get a Mac". LOL :catfight:

I wish I could help but I haven't used Windows since Windows 98!


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> Alice, I went to that URL and saw where I could "install the script". Is that the right hyperlink you are talking about. If so, how does it get added to firefox? (As you can see computer technicalities are very difficult for me to understand. Also I only have this one "old" computer, a windows XP, so I sure don't want to mess it up, which makes me cautious about whatever I download/install.)
> 
> *Frank, I looked at your URL too. Since I've been able to download (many but not all, which is confusing) MP4 videos, the wording on this URL is confusing to me as to how to get and use it.
> *
> ...


 You have to copy the url from youtube to the video url to download. Than click on MP4 than click continue than at the bottom of the page you will see start. Click on that and it will bring you to the next page where it will start converting. When finish converting, you will press the start button. When it finishes downloading, it will ask if you want to save it. Say yes, it will save and ask if you want to go to the folder it is in. Click that and you can see where it was saved.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

There is always free youtube downloader from cnet. it is not integrated into the browser, but all you have to do is cut and past the youtube url.


----------

